# I Located The Tcm!!!



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

I SUCCESSFULLY LOCATED AND CHANGED THE TCM. THE CAR IS RUNNING BEAUTIFULLY. (SOOOO FAR) HERE IS HOW I DID IT! ENJOY!


As for the location of the TCM... it is in a small "cubby hole" inside the engine compartment directly behind the glove box. Standing in front of the car looking up toward the passenger compartment with the hood up, you'll see a foam cover with black plastic snaps holding it in place. Remove those clips by pulling them straight out. The foam will fold down out of the way. The plastic housing behind it can be removed by removing the four screws holding it in place. Inside the compartment you'll see two computers with large wiring brackets on them. Technically speaking, you should disconnect the ground wire from the battery before proceeding; your call. You'll need to remove the wiring brackets by lifting the silver levers up and then pulling the wires away. The bottom computer is the DME. It needs to come out first. Simply loosen the brass screws on each side of it and slide it straight out. You do not need to completely remove the screws. After the DME is out of the way you can remove the TCM by "popping" the front of it down toward the ground. Don't be shy, you may need to "force" it. After it pops down you can slide it out at an angle. To swap it for a new one you'll need to take the old one off the bracket that is attached to it and put it on the new one (assuming, of course the new one doesn't have one already on it). Installation is reversed.

I hope this helps. It seems like a lot of steps, but it is actually very easy. It literally took me 10 minutes to swap it out.

Good luck.


----------



## Rowag (Nov 12, 2004)

That sounds pretty cool and all, but... what does the TCM do? Traction Control Module?


----------



## //: Freddy B_ (Nov 11, 2005)

Transmission Control Module.
it reads speed, wheel sensors, g forces, motion etc etc and tell the automatic transmission when to switch according to all these factors. mine went bad, and was setting my tranny light on which put it into 3rd gear "limp home" mode.

she runs like a champ now!


----------



## DarkRyan323 (Dec 19, 2005)

glad to hear it's running good again! :thumbup:


----------



## 1993BMW318i (Apr 10, 2006)

*i need one*

where did you buy your TCM?


----------



## witchdoctor (Jun 13, 2006)

Does anyone know where this is on a 2001 325i?


----------



## elton123 (Jun 14, 2005)

I kneed a TCM what do I need to match just the Serial # for it to be compatible??


----------



## LaelDivine (Apr 4, 2014)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> I SUCCESSFULLY LOCATED AND CHANGED THE TCM. THE CAR IS RUNNING BEAUTIFULLY. (SOOOO FAR) HERE IS HOW I DID IT! ENJOY!
> 
> As for the location of the TCM... it is in a small "cubby hole" inside the engine compartment directly behind the glove box. Standing in front of the car looking up toward the passenger compartment with the hood up, you'll see a foam cover with black plastic snaps holding it in place. Remove those clips by pulling them straight out. The foam will fold down out of the way. The plastic housing behind it can be removed by removing the four screws holding it in place. Inside the compartment you'll see two computers with large wiring brackets on them. Technically speaking, you should disconnect the ground wire from the battery before proceeding; your call. You'll need to remove the wiring brackets by lifting the silver levers up and then pulling the wires away. The bottom computer is the DME. It needs to come out first. Simply loosen the brass screws on each side of it and slide it straight out. You do not need to completely remove the screws. After the DME is out of the way you can remove the TCM by "popping" the front of it down toward the ground. Don't be shy, you may need to "force" it. After it pops down you can slide it out at an angle. To swap it for a new one you'll need to take the old one off the bracket that is attached to it and put it on the new one (assuming, of course the new one doesn't have one already on it). Installation is reversed.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the information, very helpful however id like to know after the replacement of the TCM was that just it problem solved, or did you have to reprogram the TCM to work with your car? Because to my knowledge from what I've been told you have to get a new TCM programmed by the dealership for it to even function properly with the car. But if this is not the case I just may attempt to replace this part on my own.


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

This thread is from 2006, that member hasn't been on the site since 2006. You'd be better off searching or asking in the specific E code forum for the answer to your question.

Tim


----------



## xxxTERRIFYERxxx (Jun 27, 2018)

Hey man was wondering where you ended up getting a new tcm


----------



## Ruben Panda (Dec 4, 2020)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> I SUCCESSFULLY LOCATED AND CHANGED THE TCM. THE CAR IS RUNNING BEAUTIFULLY. (SOOOO FAR) HERE IS HOW I DID IT! ENJOY!
> 
> As for the location of the TCM... it is in a small "cubby hole" inside the engine compartment directly behind the glove box. Standing in front of the car looking up toward the passenger compartment with the hood up, you'll see a foam cover with black plastic snaps holding it in place. Remove those clips by pulling them straight out. The foam will fold down out of the way. The plastic housing behind it can be removed by removing the four screws holding it in place. Inside the compartment you'll see two computers with large wiring brackets on them. Technically speaking, you should disconnect the ground wire from the battery before proceeding; your call. You'll need to remove the wiring brackets by lifting the silver levers up and then pulling the wires away. The bottom computer is the DME. It needs to come out first. Simply loosen the brass screws on each side of it and slide it straight out. You do not need to completely remove the screws. After the DME is out of the way you can remove the TCM by "popping" the front of it down toward the ground. Don't be shy, you may need to "force" it. After it pops down you can slide it out at an angle. To swap it for a new one you'll need to take the old one off the bracket that is attached to it and put it on the new one (assuming, of course the new one doesn't have one already on it). Installation is reversed.
> 
> ...


How much was the TCM. And what you think for installation will cost all together with programming


----------



## Steven6869 (Feb 20, 2021)

//: Freddy B_ said:


> I SUCCESSFULLY LOCATED AND CHANGED THE TCM. THE CAR IS RUNNING BEAUTIFULLY. (SOOOO FAR) HERE IS HOW I DID IT! ENJOY!
> 
> 
> As for the location of the TCM... it is in a small "cubby hole" inside the engine compartment directly behind the glove box. Standing in front of the car looking up toward the passenger compartment with the hood up, you'll see a foam cover with black plastic snaps holding it in place. Remove those clips by pulling them straight out. The foam will fold down out of the way. The plastic housing behind it can be removed by removing the four screws holding it in place. Inside the compartment you'll see two computers with large wiring brackets on them. Technically speaking, you should disconnect the ground wire from the battery before proceeding; your call. You'll need to remove the wiring brackets by lifting the silver levers up and then pulling the wires away. The bottom computer is the DME. It needs to come out first. Simply loosen the brass screws on each side of it and slide it straight out. You do not need to completely remove the screws. After the DME is out of the way you can remove the TCM by "popping" the front of it down toward the ground. Don't be shy, you may need to "force" it. After it pops down you can slide it out at an angle. To swap it for a new one you'll need to take the old one off the bracket that is attached to it and put it on the new one (assuming, of course the new one doesn't have one already on it). Installation is reversed.
> ...


2006 it's coming up the code for the TCM I'm wondering if I should buy a new one I have this one fixed I was wondering what you did and how much it costed it seems pretty easy to change but I'm going to need to have a new one or I'm going to need to have this one fixed I believe also the problem the car is doing is it's not downshifting at all it's staying in like Drive yeah taking off really slow and once you get going you can you no go up to 80 or 90 if you like but the red light is blinking with the TCM code that the round circle blinking you know the code for transmission or whatever


----------



## dougwaskan (6 mo ago)

I found a place(and this is July 2022) that will fix anything that is wrong with your current TCM so you do NOT have to reprogram it.. Place is called G7 computers in New york


----------

